# 1st tadpole- urgent



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi guys. 

I was just checking on my azureus- they are the most likely to breed, after all, and I found two more eggs. I was very excited by that, of course, and I've left them there for a while. Then I moved to the auratus. No eggs, as usual, but in the bromeliad was what looked like a big tadpole.

I can't find the camera, but I'll post pictures ASAP.

How, if I never found any trace of eggs, could there be a tadpole in the bromeliad, and what should I do about it? Does anyone have advice?

It was moving- definetely not a poop.

Please respond!!!!!


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I've never seen auratus tads so I am not sure how large they can get. If they get as large as leucomelas tads, I'd remove the bromeliad and pour the tadpole into a container.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

How do I make tannin water?


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

How do I make tannin water? 
EDIT: Oops, I see I already posted that...


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

You can use spring water and add Indian almond leaves. I boil a few cups of water and add 2 or 3 Indian almond leaves. Once the water cools to room temperature, I add the tannin rich water to my spring water.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Here's a good article on how we rear eggs and tadpoles:

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Starting Out Right


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Think most leaves will work if you cant get almond leaves right away, bu tI believe almond leaves are prefered


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

They get some size to them so I would remove it.

As far as how it got there.....simple....you missed a clutch. I've had surprise froglets and tads in my auratus tanks. Yesterday I had to drain my tanks due to a move and I found tads in both my campana and azureus tanks. Knew the azureus were there but the campana....this tad was bigger than the ones I had from what I thought was there first clutch. Either it was laid before....or he got big eating the other tads and passed the ones I was raising in size.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Will bottled water with tannins added work?


----------



## rahunt2 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tannin water is great but I have had no problem raising auratus and tinctorius in just distilled or RO water with no problem.
My first azureus clutch was found when I caught the male transporting tadpoles.
I use a turkey baster to transport smaller tadpoles but once they get a little bigger it is easier to just pour them from one home to another.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Here he is- just pulled him now:
How much should I feed him?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Feed only small amounts, you don't want to pollute the water. It's better to feed smaller amounts more frequently than to feed a large amount and have it foul the water. 
What do you plan on feeding the tads?


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice that looks like a plump and healthy tad! And like the previous post, these frogs love to hide eggs. When I started pulling azureus eggs from their viv they decided to start hiding them. I have found many tadpoles randomly in there viv because of that. lol. Pick up some tadpole bites and human grade spirulina. Its what I feed my tads and they love it. Here is how I raise my tads.

I have a DIY tad chamber thats heated to 78 degrees constant with an aquarium heater, each tad has their own small 8 ounce container. I give them spring water with a chunk of java moss in it. about 3 days after emerging from there egg mass I begin feeding them Spirulina once a week for 3-4 weeks or until I feel they are big enough to eat tadpole bites. Than I feed them 2 tad bites a week. Sometimes more depending on how quickly they eat. I try not to over feed, but the tads are like the frogs. You can tell if you are over feeding or not depending on whats left over. So far I have my first 5 morph outs healthy as can be and another 20 on the way. So far a 100% success rate  and this is there first year breeding


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

How often should I change the water that the tadpole is in?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I suck out the poo and a bit of the water with a turkey baster, and then top off with clean water. Maybe every 3 days or so, but, mostly, just by eyeballing it. Some folks change completely, some folks change only half way, some never change the water. 

Take a look in the breeding section for interesting threads on changing water and tad set-ups.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Update: The hind legs are developing. They're still very small and thin, and are being held close to the tail. Is this a bad sign?+


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That sounds perfectly normal for newly visible back legs. Here's a picture showing back legs a few days after becoming visible:


----------

